# Future primitive soap co on Youtube



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 17, 2019)

I was recommended this channel and am completely in awe of Tiggy and her soap making. she makes it all seem so flipping easy, I love her designs, they look so simple to achieve and always seem to turn out great. Does anyone know her recipe by any chance? I am certain if I followed her step by step with her recipe I can't really fail to make soap as lovely as hers, she is really talented. Thanks.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 17, 2019)

I seriously doubt she shares her recipes. Her company depends on those recipes, you don't just give them away.

You should be able to use any slowish recipe and follow along with her designs.


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 17, 2019)

Yeah @Obsidian, I totally get that and knew it was a long shot and didn't really expect to get her exact recipe. A slow moving recipe would be good enough.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2019)

Actually even if you follow her recipe step by step you could logically fail. We all have our own techniques. I can do side by side batches the same everything and if I miss a tad on the temp when using, one of my cranky fo's the batch will fail while the other one will work. Even the way you twist the hand versus the way she twists her hand can make a big difference with the swirl. It is not hard to reverse engineer a soap recipe, but it is next to impossible to know just how the soaper soaped it. 

Adding to what Obsidian mentioned above, she also spent a lot of money having her recipes approved so she could take them to market.


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey! I seem to be a little misunderstood here. I'm not nor am ever going to be a commercial soaper. I soap for my own pleasure only. I have zero ambition to make a single cent from my soap making. It's for washing my own bits and pieces. I'm not wanting to steal anything from anyone, nor wanting to take food from any business persons table. Let's get this compltely clear here so we all know where we stand. I'm taking nothing to market ever!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 17, 2019)

Soulboy1973 said:


> I was recommended this channel and am completely in awe of Tiggy and her soap making. she makes it all seem so flipping easy, I love her designs, they look so simple to achieve and always seem to turn out great. Does anyone know her recipe by any chance? I am certain if I followed her step by step with her recipe I can't really fail to make soap as lovely as hers, she is really talented. Thanks.


I just watched a couple of her videos. She seems very down to earth.  She makes those softly spooned tops with high contrast colors that I’ve been trying to replicate, so thanks for posting about her.  For the ones I checked on her website, the soap ingredients are coconut, palm, olive, sunflower and cocoa butter as base oils. My guess is that the cocoa butter is 10% or less.  She also mentioned in one of the videos that she cut the water way back in her recipes compared with what she used earlier in her soap making history.  The behavior of the batter looked “normal” for swirling and consistent with the advice above. As cmzaha mentions, you will have fails, but it gets less common as you gain experience.  Soap on!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 17, 2019)

Soulboy1973 said:


> Hey! I seem to be a little misunderstood here. I'm not nor am ever going to be a commercial soaper. I soap for my own pleasure only. I have zero ambition to make a single cent from my soap making. It's for washing my own bits and pieces. I'm not wanting to steal anything from anyone, nor wanting to take food from any business persons table. Let's get this compltely clear here so we all know where we stand. I'm taking nothing to market ever!!!



I don't think that anyone thought you wanted to steal her recipe. Its just that people who do sell often spend years and a lot of money perfecting a recipe so they don't share.

My basic recipe is slow moving and fairly cheap to make. 
You can replace the olive with avocado, sunflower, safflower or whatever high oleic liquid oil you prefer.
I use safflower as its dirt cheap and makes good soap. I'd prefer sunflower but its crazy expensive here.

Lard 50%
Coconut 25%
Olive 20%
Castor 5%


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2019)

Like Obsidian I did not think you wanted to steal her recipe, we just pointed out one reason why so many do not share. Actually you will find many post where I do have most of my go to recipe posted and I do sell. It is soap, not rocket science...


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

Than


Obsidian said:


> I don't think that anyone thought you wanted to steal her recipe. Its just that people who do sell often spend years and a lot of money perfecting a recipe so they don't share.
> 
> My basic recipe is slow moving and fairly cheap to make.
> You can replace the olive with avocado, sunflower, safflower or whatever high oleic liquid oil you prefer.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Carly B (Oct 18, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Adding to what Obsidian mentioned above, she also spent a lot of money having her recipes approved so she could take them to market.



I'm confused by that statement.  Do you just mean spending a lot doing lots of trial and error batches or are you referring to something else?


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 18, 2019)

No, in the UK recipes have to go through testing required by the Government, pardon my memory, but the term escapes me at the moment and approved before they can sell. They are limited to how many tweaks they can do before they have to apply again. It is very expensive for UK sellers. Somewhere here will supply the word. My coffee has not woken up my brain yet.  We have it very easy here to sell they do not.

ETA: the have to hire government-approved assessors. Knew I would think of the work


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

Thats correct. I buy shaving soap from U.S Artisans who basically make it, put it in a tub and sell it. Here in the U.K due to European regulations every soap has to go through stringent testing before sale at a government approved testing facility. If it passes you can sell that recipe but not alter it in any way, every separate recipe has to be tested and it is expensive to carry out. Therefore recipes are guarded a little closer


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 18, 2019)

Soulboy1973 said:


> Hey! I seem to be a little misunderstood here. I'm not nor am ever going to be a commercial soaper. I soap for my own pleasure only. I have zero ambition to make a single cent from my soap making. It's for washing my own bits and pieces. I'm not wanting to steal anything from anyone, nor wanting to take food from any business persons table. Let's get this compltely clear here so we all know where we stand. I'm taking nothing to market ever!!!



I don't think you are trying to steal anyone's recipe, but I am puzzled by the fact that you have been given several good recipes already and they don't appear to be 'good enough' for you as you pursue YouTube soapers.  If YouTube fame is a requirement, well Royalty Soaps, Soy and Shea, Constance Wang, Yvonne, and Tree Marie Soapworks all share their soap recipes.  Tree Marie has some great technique videos.


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

I’m not saying any recipe I have been kindly given by generous members isn’t good enough. I’m sure they are all good enough for anybody it’s just that A. I’m new to this and B. I‘m new to this. I am eager to learn. My head is spinning.    I’ll tell you what though mate whoever you are I don’t think I have ever come across a forum that has as many up themselves people then there is on here. I’m on several shaving forums and I have never been spoken to the way I have on here by some people. I have always given my help freely and without malice to anyone that wanted it. There are some lovely helpful people on here but there are a few who seem to be mad keen on belittling newbies like myself. If it makes you feel good I hope you enjoyed yourself. Knock yourself out buddy. I’m big enough and ugly enough to take it.


----------



## Mistrael (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow, I can't imagine having to go through all that in order to sell! Not that I have any intention of selling anytime soon, if ever... But it's nice to know that so long as I stay out of the "cosmetic" category here in the US, it's all good.

But I totally get why you would be interested in the recipes of people you watch on YouTube. I'm watching a Future Primitive video right now, and her pour was so creamy and luscious looking! There's something about watching people work that makes me say, "I want to do that!"


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

And there you have it!


----------



## Mistrael (Oct 18, 2019)

She's making me hungry though, talking about the chip shop, fish & chips, and the new KFC in town. She's fun!


----------



## Monmarstan (Oct 18, 2019)

You can figure out (I believe) a close approximation of her recipe if you look at some of her older videos. There's one about a coffee soap competition, in which she gives a recipe. And then, in other videos, she casually lists her ingredients and says she superfats her recipe with 2% cocoa butter (which she doesn't calculate in soap calc - she just adds). I've tried what I think is her recipe, and it's a nice soap, just a little drying for my skin....although, because I'm largely guessing at the percentages, I could be off on some. 

And yes, as stated earlier, looking at her ingredients on her site, and reverse engineering, will also help a lot.


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 18, 2019)

Soulboy1973 said:


> I’m not saying any recipe I have been kindly given by generous members isn’t good enough. I’m sure they are all good enough for anybody it’s just that A. I’m new to this and B. I‘m new to this. I am eager to learn. My head is spinning.    I’ll tell you what though mate whoever you are I don’t think I have ever come across a forum that has as many up themselves people then there is on here. I’m on several shaving forums and I have never been spoken to the way I have on here by some people. I have always given my help freely and without malice to anyone that wanted it. There are some lovely helpful people on here but there are a few who seem to be mad keen on belittling newbies like myself. If it makes you feel good I hope you enjoyed yourself. Knock yourself out buddy. I’m big enough and ugly enough to take it.



I have not belittled you in any way, shape or form.  And even though you were a total jerk when someone recommended using my recipe to give you the quality that you were wanting _"Yeah it probably will but it will be flippin expensive with all those oils I can't just get off the shelf. Also it is probably more complicated for someone of my skill level." _I still tried to be help by explaining that I wasn't buying in bulk, I was ordering all but two items, what my costs were for a pound of soap and exactly how I made it.  

And here you are again:  _"Does anyone know her recipe by any chance? I am certain if I followed her step by step with her recipe I can't really fail to make soap as lovely as hers"_.  What you want is a magic recipe and there is none; a hundred soapers can use the same exact recipe with the same exact ingredients and you are going to get a hundred different soaps because of the human factor, and a majority of that is simply experience.


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

hang on a minute. You have quoted me and I have said nothing bad about you or your recipe. I have said It could be a little complicated for me as a new to the game person. What is wrong with that? I don’t want a magic anything. I’m trying to understand what is a complicated game. If you dont want to help don't bother. I’ll make my own way I’m not going to beg you or anyone else for anything.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 18, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> I have not belittled you in any way, shape or form.  And even though you were a total jerk when someone recommended using my recipe to give you the quality that you were wanting _"Yeah it probably will but it will be flippin expensive with all those oils I can't just get off the shelf. Also it is probably more complicated for someone of my skill level." _I still tried to be help by explaining that I wasn't buying in bulk, I was ordering all but two items, what my costs were for a pound of soap and exactly how I made it.
> 
> And here you are again:  _"Does anyone know her recipe by any chance? I am certain if I followed her step by step with her recipe I can't really fail to make soap as lovely as hers"_.  What you want is a magic recipe and there is none; a hundred soapers can use the same exact recipe with the same exact ingredients and you are going to get a hundred different soaps because of the human factor, and a majority of that is simply experience.





Soulboy1973 said:


> hang on a minute. You have quoted me and I have said nothing bad about you or your recipe. I have said It could be a little complicated for me as a new to the game person. What is wrong with that? I don’t want a magic anything. I’m trying to understand what is a complicated game. If you dont want to help don't bother. I’ll make my own way I’m not going to beg you or anyone else for anything.



Are you two done? Normally I'd let this ride but since the both of you are relatively new, maybe you two should agree to squash the issue. 

Gecko, you are in Oregon, right? There are ingredients that you can get for a way better price than what I can here in NY. There are some ingredients that are EXPENSIVE in the UK that we can get for a fair price in the US. Maybe you're not trying to belittle it but Soulboy being concerned about the price of his materials is totally legit and should not be used as a negative in this spat.

Soulboy, it does seem like you want a magic recipe; you won't get YOUR magic recipe(s) without some work. Keep watching the videos but make a tally of how much you want to spend on the most viable and affordable oils for you. If I haven't before, I encourage you to play around with a soap calculator and try to learn the different properties of different oils and fats. Since you are interested in designs, think about what colorings you may want to use and ask questions when you need to. I do advise you to search the forums, however. Much of the time,  the questions we have can be answered on a older thread (just don't post on anything older than 6 months to be safe).


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 18, 2019)

Arimara said:


> Are you two done? Normally I'd let this ride but since the both of you are relatively new, maybe you two should agree to squash the issue.



Yes.  Thank you for the reminder.



> Gecko, you are in Oregon, right? There are ingredients that you can get for a way better price than what I can here in NY. There are some ingredients that are EXPENSIVE in the UK that we can get for a fair price in the US. Maybe you're not trying to belittle it but Soulboy being concerned about the price of his materials is totally legit and should not be used as a negative in this spat.



Regarding prices in Oregon vs New York...I shop at Bramble Berry, Nurture Soap, Be Scented, Rustic Escentuals, Amazon and the Dollar Store.  I only recently started buying Olive Oil at Costco (3 cases) and will purchasing Coconut Oil.

I understood his concern which is why I had suggested alternatives and the names of two local soapers in the UK who often talk about where they get their ingredients.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 18, 2019)

Soulboy1973 said:


> I’ll tell you what though mate whoever you are I don’t think I have ever come across a forum that has as many up themselves people then there is on here. I’m on several shaving forums and I have never been spoken to the way I have on here by some people. I have always given my help freely and without malice to anyone that wanted it. There are some lovely helpful people on here but there are a few who seem to be mad keen on belittling newbies like myself. If it makes you feel good I hope you enjoyed yourself. Knock yourself out buddy. I’m big enough and ugly enough to take it.



Hi Soulboy- I'm not sure whether or not if you have read our sticky, *SMF Culture and Tone* located in the Announcements/Rules section? If not, doing so will go a long way in helping to explain why certain types of posts tend to elicit what might look like to be 'uppity' replies, but in all actuality may be the exact opposite of what was intended. 

I write this advice not only to you, but to anyone reading this: Before choosing to react, take a step back and give folks the benefit of the doubt. We have some of the nicest, most helpful folks here from all over the world. In a sense, joining a forum is a lot like travelling to a foreign country......it helps if one is able to get the lay of the land and understand its language and customs/mores first before choosing to take offense. 


IrishLass


----------



## Saltwater Scented (Oct 20, 2019)

Never come across Future Primitive until now.  Love her accent!  And Annie Arsenault.  Swoon.


----------



## Fiona Robertson (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up on Future Primitive Soap...just watched her on you tube making Giggle Water soap...very entertaining!!


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 20, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Hi Soulboy- I'm not sure whether or not if you have read our sticky, *SMF Culture and Tone* located in the Announcements/Rules section? If not, doing so will go a long way in helping to explain why certain types of posts tend to elicit what might look like to be 'uppity' replies, but in all actuality may be the exact opposite of what was intended.
> 
> I write this advice not only to you, but to anyone reading this: Before choosing to react, take a step back and give folks the benefit of the doubt. We have some of the nicest, most helpful folks here from all over the world. In a sense, joining a forum is a lot like travelling to a foreign country......it helps if one is able to get the lay of the land and understand its language and customs/mores first before choosing to take offense.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply @IrishLass. I can honestly assure you I am fully  au fait with internet forums and their peculiarities. I know there are always a few levels of participants. Noobies, mid level and expert members and I know that we all hide behind internet personnas and keyboards from which ever country you may be in and that as such people feel free to say things in type they would never dare say to someone's face, I also know 99% of people just want to get on and help each other, that leaves the 1% though. That 1% is on every forum be it Cars, Guitars, Clothes..Anything. In the wet shaving community in which I am very active I'm a long standing member and one of the 99%. I always give my help and advise freely to Anyone who wants it. Now, I am fully aware that soap making for some is a way of making a living. I also know that they rely upon their recipies to give them an edge over any competition and as such they will probably keep things to themselves to a large extent. I'm cool with that, I'm not one of those people however, I just want to make a little bit of soap with a nice colour pattern and with a nice fragrance to use in the shower. Lots of people have helped me and I am really grateful for that help. I'm not looking for a Magic recipe, I'm not looking to open a store and become a soap millionaire either. So as a newbie it is inevitable I will ask questions some members will think dumb or that I am trying to steal their trade secrets to sell to the Russians. I'm not it's part of learning a new hobby to be inquisitive. If someone gives me their knowledge I'm always going to be eternally grateful for them sharing their experience. I am always polite and courtious in my dealings with people but if I think someone is being a little strong then I will defend myself, that is only natural. Again I thank you for your reply, next time it happens I'll count to ten and breath deeply before hitting the keys. Cheers.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 20, 2019)

I watched a bunch of the videos and gave the chopstick twirl a try.  My colors are not so original but I was really happy with the way the soap came out


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Oct 21, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> View attachment 42131
> I watched a bunch of the videos and gave the chopstick twirl a try.  My colors are not so original but I was really happy with the way the soap came out


Thats lovely.


----------



## maya (Oct 21, 2019)

I LOOOOOOOVE Future Primitive soaps designs! I love her chatting during the videos and how shes moved into her own soap making space over the years and everything. She is brilliant!


----------



## runnerchicki (Oct 23, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> I don't think that anyone thought you wanted to steal her recipe. Its just that people who do sell often spend years and a lot of money perfecting a recipe so they don't share.
> 
> My basic recipe is slow moving and fairly cheap to make.
> You can replace the olive with avocado, sunflower, safflower or whatever high oleic liquid oil you prefer.
> ...



This recipe is *very* close to my basic recipe (I use a little less coconut oil, and a little more olive) and I agree - it is slow moving, inexpensive, and makes a very nice bar. I get a boost in lather by using a milk for 1/2 the water.

@Soulboy1973  - if you start with this recipe you can tweak it to your tastes if you want, but it's a very nice recipe as is. @Obsidian - very nice of you to share!


----------



## nframe (Oct 25, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> For the ones I checked on her website, the soap ingredients are coconut, palm, olive, sunflower and cocoa butter as base oils. My guess is that the cocoa butter is 10% or less.


I heard her say in one of her videos that she uses 2% cocoa butter as superfat.  She also said that her INS number is very close to 160.


----------



## maya (Oct 27, 2019)

Has anyone tried her soap?


----------

